# Pulsing break mystery!



## lawrencemass (Apr 6, 2011)

*Pulsing brake mystery!*

I need help. It feels like the ABS kicks in when coming to a stop. It only happens between 5mph-0mph. The ABS light does not come on and there are no codes whatsoever. It happens just about every stop but just at the slow speed when almost stopped. I had one bad speed sensor (which threw a code) that has been replaced. I was thinking maybe the ABS module but I'm not getting a code and dont have the money to throw at it if that's not the issue. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## lawrencemass (Apr 6, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## littlenumnuts (Sep 3, 2009)

oh man im having the same problem only happens when you come to a stop and when you almost there its really annoying. mine started happening after i replaced the hub bearings and abs sensors in the front. if you find anything out please let me know.


----------



## littlenumnuts (Sep 3, 2009)

up


----------



## ReflexR137 (Mar 6, 2009)

its not the abs, all abs systems disengage at lower speeds, usually 15 mph and less, this is due to the fact that if abs worked all the time, then when you would come to a stop(your brakes are technically locked up since your stopped) and your pedal would pulse. So to alleviate this, the ecu disables abs at low speeds. Do you have a vacuum assist or hydro assist brakes on your car(should be vacuum but just asking)?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I think your rotors are glazed.


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

Road test with scanner and monitor all wheels speed. May need to take a snap shot of road test, more then likely you will find one wheel is dropping signal when coming to low speeds. will not kick code all the time cause abs module sees it as a wheel locking up and losing traction


----------



## reflex vr6 (Jan 27, 2011)

Either your rotors are glazed (caused by excessive heat) or you have runout in your rotor. If you are strapped for cash you can get your rotors turned but I would just by new rotors. Also keep in mind if you rotors have any scoring in them, as long as the rotors aren't far from factory size they can be completely turned to remove scoring but you will probably want to get new pads since the pads will be uneven as well


----------



## lawrencemass (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm pretty sure it's not the rotors. All 4 replaced about 3 months ago brand new. I will drive with the scanner and see what happens and let you all know. Thanks for the input


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Check the ABS rings for rust particles or missing/damaged teeth. This can often trigger the ABS at low speeds (10mph or less ). And it will not throw a code. 

Also, check the ABS sensor itself for any rust particles stuck to it.


----------



## lawrencemass (Apr 6, 2011)

Its been a while but for those with a similar issue I have my answer.... The speed sensor on my drivers side was good BUT not seated perfectly. If its off just a hair this problem can happen. I pulled it out, LIGHTLY sanded the opening (not too much so its still snug), reseated it, and now no pulsing.


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

Glad to hear. Im guessing you dont own a Ford Escape, Mazda Tribute or a Ford Taurus of any kind. ABS ring always split on those and set the asb at slow speeds. GM trucks have issues too


----------

